# Squirrel!!!!!!!



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Sorry, pics taken from my phone.


























That back part of the yard is getting a make over, so excuse the mess. Koda will love it once it's done, fountain and lots of pretty flowers coming.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty loves to watch the squirrels. He use to try to chase but I think realized they are pretty darn fast, so he will give chase every now and then but prefers to watch them intently.

Cute pictures!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My terrorists would have climbed the wood trellis and been on the wall in a nano-second, squirrels are enemy #1 here.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> My terrorists would have climbed the wood trellis and been on the wall in a nano-second, squirrels are enemy #1 here.


Same here. There would have been NO time to take pictures. Cheyenne would have been up that wall in seconds flat!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

hahaha!!! i love the pics!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda knows he is not allowed anywhere near my flowerbeds, he got too close to that clematis and he heard me shriek! LOL!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> My terrorists would have climbed the wood trellis and been on the wall in a nano-second, squirrels are enemy #1 here.


Oh yes, isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## BarryLRasmussen (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine GSD also love chasing the squirrels. 

Dog Training Collar


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I love how he is head tilting at the squirrel!


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sadie always has a fit whenever she sees squirrels or rabbits in our yard...she whines at me like, "Please, please, please let me attack it!!" LOL


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner chases them till they're peeing in their pants...well..if they HAD pants.
They start along the fence and then he springs into action. They scurry as fast as possible till they get to a tree. 

I took this the other day and posted it on facebook for fun.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kelsey caught one once - I shrieked and she dropped it....I put it in a crate as it was limp and would not move...a few hours later, I took the crate out to the tree and it scampered up and away....she never forgot it and always went straight to the same tree whenever she entered the back yard!

Lee


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah...Squirrels are the enemy here too. Luckily my big guy isn't quite fast or agile enough to catch one.


----------

